

AppML – JS Framework by w3schools.com - hit8run
http://www.w3schools.com/appml/

======
hit8run
I just stumbled upon this little JS Framework by w3schools. I never heard of
it before and it isn't hosted on github as it seems. Anyway it looks like fun.
Has anyone used this lib in production? Seems they released it in February
2015 as version 2.

Source can be found here:
[http://www.w3schools.com/appml/2.0.2/appml.js](http://www.w3schools.com/appml/2.0.2/appml.js)

Background info:
[http://www.w3schools.com/appml/appml_history.asp](http://www.w3schools.com/appml/appml_history.asp)

